# Padre Donnarumma:"Gigio più forte dei fischi, fanno male ai genitori".



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo 
aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno 
più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".

*Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread



Questi sono proprio un clan. Quando le interviste allo zio e al cugggino?!


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


E che palle sta storia....

Io avrei evitato di fischiarlo in Nazionale comunque, occhio che farli passare per vittime diventa un' arma a doppio taglio.

Già non ha vergogna di nulla vedendo come se n'è andato, io fossi in Donnarumma, col carattere che ho, vado all' Inter o alla Juve solo per fare un dispetto a chi mi fischia, paura di nulla.


----------



## Andris (8 Ottobre 2021)

poverini, scommetto però che con il milioncino all'anno che vi versava Donnarumma senior si sopporta meglio


----------



## overlord (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Povera stellina. ma vacagher va


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


In questi momenti si carica di più???

E quella papera che miracolosamente non ha portato al gol della Spagna tra palo e Bonucci?
Se non dipendeva da fragilità emotiva allora significa che è scarso.

E comunque... il 50% di quei fischi sono anche per voi genitori e tutto il clan.


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Settimana prossima infesteranno il pomeriggio dalla D'Urso.


----------



## Dexter (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


La sceneggiata Napoletana.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Ahiahiahi ...se si scomoda pure Don Alfonso vuol dire che la situazione è peggiore del previsto. In fondo hanno ottenuto quello che volevano, far diventare il ragazzo un fenomeno da circo pieno di soldi.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La sceneggiata Napoletana.



Chiagni e fotti, dicono da quelle parti...


----------



## Milo (8 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## peo74 (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


..se caricarsi con i fischi significa fare una paperata come quella dell'altra sera..


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che palle sta storia....
> 
> Io avrei evitato di fischiarlo in Nazionale comunque, occhio che farli passare per vittime diventa un' arma a doppio taglio.
> 
> Già non ha vergogna di nulla vedendo come se n'è andato, io fossi in Donnarumma, col carattere che ho, vado all' Inter o alla Juve solo per fare un dispetto a chi mi fischia, paura di nulla.


io al contrario più blaterano, più insisterei! non deve avere un secondo di tregua! magari tornasse in Italia, deve finire i suoi soldi dallo psicologo


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ah ah ah,spera che domenica non ci siano altre contestazioni?E chi dovrebbe fargliele?Il popolo gobbo?Saranno i suoi prossimi viscidi sostenitori,quindi stai tranquillo che domenica saranno solo applausi a torino con i media servi che sottolineeranno la civiltà dei tifosi della feccia,non aspettano altro le redazioni e gli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che palle sta storia....
> 
> Io avrei evitato di fischiarlo in Nazionale comunque, occhio che farli passare per vittime diventa un' arma a doppio taglio.
> 
> Già non ha vergogna di nulla vedendo come se n'è andato, io fossi in Donnarumma, col carattere che ho, vado all' Inter o alla Juve solo per fare un dispetto a chi mi fischia, paura di nulla.


Andasse dove gli pare. Se davvero tornerà in Italia sarà solo meglio. Non dovremo aspettare una partita della nazionale a san siro per fischiarlo. Verrà lui da noi ogni anno. Che poi diciamocelo francamente magari un domani dimostrerà di meritare 10 o più milioni all'anno ma ad oggi fa la riserva di navas (che non è il nuovo zoff o il nuovo buffon, è un ottimo portiere ma nulla di più) e maignan che prende un decimo si è rivelato migliore di lui. Lo avrei fischiato anche io fossi stato allo stadio e per me è stato giusto così ma il karma lo sta colpendo molto più dei fischi. Arrivato al psg convinto che avrebbe trovato subito il posto da titolare e invece è stato più in panchina che in campo. Nessuna parata clamorosa e addirittura gol preso da paqueta sul suo palo. 2 pere dal rennes...
A volte il dio del calcio può essere crudele.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Andasse dove gli pare. Se davvero tornerà in Italia sarà solo meglio. Non dovremo aspettare una partita della nazionale a san siro per fischiarlo. Verrà lui da noi ogni anno. Che poi diciamocelo francamente magari un domani dimostrerà di meritare 10 o più milioni all'anno ma ad oggi fa la riserva di navas (che non è il nuovo zoff o il nuovo buffon, è un ottimo portiere ma nulla di più) e maignan che prende un decimo si è rivelato migliore di lui. Lo avrei fischiato anche io fossi stato allo stadio e per me è stato giusto così ma il karma lo sta colpendo molto più dei fischi. Arrivato al psg convinto che avrebbe trovato subito il posto da titolare e invece è stato più in panchina che in campo. Nessuna parata clamorosa e addirittura gol preso da paqueta sul suo palo. 2 pere dal rennes...
> A volte il dio del calcio può essere crudele.


Ma guarda che sono d'accordo, dico solo di stare attenti a non farlo passare per vittima.

Hai già visto che il circo è cominciato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Si è visto quanto era tranquillo....
Ah, ha incassato la mazzetta anche il buon Alfonso?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Credevo il babbo fosse il suino.


----------



## sacchino (8 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ah ah ah,spera che domenica non ci siano altre contestazioni?E chi dovrebbe fargliele?Il popolo gobbo?Saranno i suoi prossimi viscidi sostenitori,quindi stai tranquillo che domenica saranno solo applausi a torino con i media servi che sottolineeranno la civiltà dei tifosi della feccia,non aspettano altro le redazioni e gli addetti ai lavori.


Applausi fino alla papera......poi di nuovo fischi


----------



## ARKANA (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Uno che non si fa condizionare dai fischi non fa quella papera che poteva costare un gol


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Ottobre 2021)

sono contento che Donnarumma se ne sia andato, insieme a tutto il presepe napoletano che si portava dietro. Fratello, Padre, Zio, CUggginnoooo, Raiola. Via via via. Anzi andrebbe solo ignorato, abbiamo un grande portiere, Magic Mike, che per me ha tutto per diventare un top mondiale.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Mamma mia come fanno le vittime. Cercano di far passare il Milan dalla parte del torto in tutti i modi.

Forse i tifosi che non seguono il calcio ci potranno anche cascare, ma tutti gli altri sanno bene come stanno le cose. (anche parlando con amici tifosi di altre squadre).


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Ottobre 2021)

Tranquillo Sig. Donnarumma, a Torino andrà meglio, suo figlio sarà acclamato a gran voce, visto che stanno (anzi, state) apparecchiando la tavola per portarlo alla mafia d'Italia. Così saranno pronti anche i titoli di "Gigio che rimane folgorato dall'accoglienza del pubblico", (come Ronaldo che vorrebbero far credere sia andato alla Juve per l'applauso dopo il gol in rovesciata), e con il "pubblico Juventino che dà una lezione di civiltà a quello Milanista", ma ci siamo abituati...


----------



## Walker (8 Ottobre 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Sig. Donnarumma, a Torino andrà meglio, suo figlio sarà acclamato a gran voce, visto che stanno (anzi, state) apparecchiando la tavola per portarlo alla mafia d'Italia. Così saranno pronti anche i titoli di "Gigio che rimane folgorato dall'accoglienza del pubblico", (come Ronaldo che vorrebbero far credere sia andato alla Juve per l'applauso dopo il gol in rovesciata), e con il "pubblico Juventino che dà una lezione di civiltà a quello Milanista", ma ci siamo abituati...


Normale ci sia collaborazione tra clan mafiosi, la curva ndranghetista ed il clan capitanato dal solengo obeso.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread



Nemmeno quotato che è già in progetto, come per i Ferragnez, il docu-reality di Ammazzone Prime "The Donnarummas: la serie".

Questi un giorno saranno più potenti di un clan mafioso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. *Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più*. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma *Gigio è sereno*. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. *Ma era tranquillo*, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. *Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più*. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. *Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla*. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Sì sì, l'abbiamo visto


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che palle sta storia....
> 
> Io avrei evitato di fischiarlo in Nazionale comunque, occhio che farli passare per vittime diventa un' arma a doppio taglio.
> 
> Già non ha vergogna di nulla vedendo come se n'è andato, io fossi in Donnarumma, col carattere che ho, vado all' Inter o alla Juve solo per fare un dispetto a chi mi fischia, paura di nulla.


e pensi che sia un dispetto? per me sarebbe una gioia sul piano tecnico.
e poi si sa che ci sarebbe andato comunque, anzi era proprio il suo obiettivo.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Ottobre 2021)

Il potere del fischio coincide con il mio.

Questi hanno parlato più per dei fischi che per la squadra che ha fatto diventare ricchi i due figli


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che palle sta storia....
> 
> Io avrei evitato di fischiarlo in Nazionale comunque, occhio che farli passare per vittime diventa un' arma a doppio taglio.
> 
> Già non ha vergogna di nulla vedendo come se n'è andato, io fossi in Donnarumma, col carattere che ho, vado all' Inter o alla Juve solo per fare un dispetto a chi mi fischia, paura di nulla.


Lui non ha carattere, andrà alla Juventus solo perché "conviene" e perché era nei suoi (di Raiola) piani da tempo, mantenendo alta la sua fama anche quando avrà sfigurato in campo internazionale vincendo vari scudetti e avendo posto garantito in nazionale fino a 40 anni.


----------



## Zenos (8 Ottobre 2021)

Se più forte dei fischi perché c'è la state menando da du giorni?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se più forte dei fischi perché c'è la state menando da du giorni?


davvero oh, insopportabili sti piangina.

è stata una liberazione il fatto che non abbiano più nulla a che fare con noi.
mike tutta la vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Raiola, ecco il padre di Donnarumma, intervistato da Repubblica, sui fischi al figlio:"Ero allo stadio, certo che ho sentito quei fischi. Sono cose che succedono, non c’è niente da dire. Speravo che non accadesse, anche se un po’ me lo
> aspettavo. Gigio stava giocando in Nazionale, non in una squadra di club. La Nazionale è di tutti. Non c’è cosa più bella che fare il tifo per la maglia azzurra, al di là della passione per la squadra del cuore. Ma era tranquillo, dispiaciuto solo per la sconfitta. I fischi fanno
> più male a noi, come genitori, che a lui. Gigio ha le spalle larghe, ha già esperienza, ha accumulato presenze in Serie A e a livello internazionale. Anzi in questi momenti si carica ancora di più. Domenica andrò allo stadio a sostenere l’Italia. Speriamo che non ci siano altre contestazioni, ma Gigio è sereno. Anche a Parigi si è ambientato bene, è contento e lo siamo anche noi. Va per la sua strada senza lasciarsi condizionare da nulla. Ed è più forte di quei fischi".
> 
> *Raiola contro il Milan QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-sempre-muto-su-donnarumma.108310/unread


Comunque la si guardi questa vicenda sta assumendo contorni grotteschi e inimmaginabili ma forse nemmeno tanto.

Quello che doveva essere un regolamento di conti civile e democratico (fino a prova contraria un tifoso può fischiare chi gli pare!!) tra il giocatore e i suoi ex tifosi si sta invece tramutando in qualcosa di squallido coi soliti radical chic che non perdono la ghiotta occasione per elargire perle di saggezza , le iene che non si fanno pregare per attaccare il Milan , i nemici che sfruttano l'assist per ribaltare la realtà.


La vicenda Donnarumma ha per l'ennesima volta scoperchiato il vaso del 'sistema' e tutta la maleodorante melma ci sta travolgendo.

Ci fosse stato un giornalista, un cronista, un addetto ai lavori che abbia avuto la libertà e l'onestà intellettuale di rievocare cosa ha combinato il ragazzo Donnarumma al Milan, molto più comodo alterare ad arte la realtà e trasformare il carnefice nella vittima.


Il cerchio si chiuderà con l'approdo del ragazzo a Torino.
È quella la sua destinazione e ieri è stato sancito.


La vicenda Donnarumma-Milan va ben oltre ciò che sembra, racchiude la forza bruta del sistema che si oppone a una crescita del Milan che da' fastidio a tanti, forse troppi.
Ne vedremo delle belle o,forse sarebbe il caso di dire, delle brutte.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Si asciugheranno le lacrime con banconote da 500€....


----------

